# Intercooler vs a\f ratio



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

This weekend i installed an intercooler, and i had a huge change in a/f ratio, now its very lean. Does the ic change the ratio that much?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Make sure you don't have any leaks... Though that would make it run rich. Still.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you did something during your install that changed the fuel settings.... an intercooler wont normally do that.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> This weekend i installed an intercooler, and i had a huge change in a/f ratio, now its very lean. Does the ic change the ratio that much?



What are you using to monitor the AF ratio? If it is a narrowband AF gauge then I am questions the validity of the gauge....


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Direct question wes
Thx
Dburone have you checked the spark plugs colour?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Remember the engine is carburated, so any leak before the carb wont change anything.
Its a narrow band and the plugs have a light grey color that means im a bit lean.
Now with the IC that i have more air density, isnt it normal to think that the mixture will get leaner than before? Now i really have more o2 molecules in the engine.


----------

